

Ask HN: Does anyone know of am open source flash mp3 player? - piers

I'm thinking of something like flowplayer, but for mp3s. I want to be able to stream mp3 files to a client in a browser. Has anyone used anything like this?
======
cowmoo
JW FLV Player at <http://www.jeroenwijering.com/?item=jw_media_player>

Prominent websites that utilizes the JW FLV Player for streaming mp3's,
HypeMachine (hypem.com).

